# Calling all Australians



## Brmty2002 (May 9, 2017)

Hey, if you are Aussie, I was wondering if you could post what martial art/s you study?
I am really interested to find out what art is most popular with the Aussies!
Could you also list what state you are from? 

Thanks,
Brmty2002


----------



## drop bear (May 10, 2017)

MMA in qld.


----------



## Chris Parker (May 10, 2017)

Melbourne, Victoria. Most of my systems are in my signature.


----------



## hilly1981 (Jul 9, 2017)

Hi!

Currently studying American Kenpo. Refer to my signature for previous history. 
I am located in NSW.

One challenge is getting the Kenpo stances down. Keep defaulting to karate/tkd stances but slowly getting there!


----------



## Brmty2002 (Jul 24, 2017)

hilly1981 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Currently studying American Kenpo. Refer to my signature for previous history.
> I am located in NSW.
> ...


I know what you mean. I do TKD and keep doing Karate forward kicks instead. So infuriating!


----------

